# Passengers that consistently rate low: The Secret Uber Database



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Uber has a secret database of passengers who consistently low rate their drivers. The company will deny the existence of this database much less reveal what they intend to use it for. Some speculate that it is being sold to other service companies and retailers and some have suggested it is part of a marketing study or being used by behavioral scientists and sociologists. Apparently consistent low rating of service workers is symptomatic of mental illness and may be a red flag for someone with a psychopathy.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow, this is a good one. If true, and usually the more far out stuff sounds, it tends to have
at least a kernel of truth to it, then the question begs asking, what type of databases do they
keep on us, the schizoid drivers ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mikejm said:


> Uber has a secret database of passengers who consistently low rate their drivers. The company will deny the existence of this database much less reveal what they intend to use it for. Some speculate that it is being sold to other service companies and retailers and some have suggested it is part of a marketing study or being used by behavioral scientists and sociologists. Apparently consistent low rating of service workers is symptomatic of mental illness and may be a red flag for someone with a psychopathy.


These will be the customers that they pair mikejm with.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

mikejm said:


> Uber has a secret database of passengers who consistently low rate their drivers. .... Apparently consistent low rating of service workers is symptomatic of mental illness and may be a red flag for someone with a psychopathy.


I'm sure they have such a database, but I don't know who would buy it.

It just sounds like a group of perfectionists, and and a group of people with bad attitudes.

Not "psychopaths"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'm sure they have such a database, but I don't know who would buy it.
> 
> It just sounds like a group of perfectionists, and and a group of people with bad attitudes.
> 
> Not "psychopaths"


Uber is cherry picking the "psychopaths" for recruitment to Uber Pool marketing Dept.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

They probably have database of higher earning drivers on a per hour basis which they use as research for their various hourly promotions and stuff like that. They might be interested in drivers that do not give out very many 5 star ratings to gauge which regions are the least happy. The ratings system provides them with a lot of insight into both driver and passenger, I expect it will change too, along with their policies.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

What about drives that continually rate their pax low. What does that mean?


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Somebody who would consistently low rate drivers has a screw loose somewhere if you think about it. This is a person with other issues that goes beyond ride sharing. This is somebody who argues with bus drivers and counter workers, who is abusive. Uber has a list of those people and that list is worth something.


----------



## babaganoosh (Jun 6, 2016)

Not meaning to be a twot, but there is no need for secret databases . They only have 1 database and mine it according to their needs with the appropriate SQL query(s) .


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

babaganoosh said:


> Not meaning to be a twot, but there is no need for secret databases . They only have 1 database and mine it according to their needs with the appropriate SQL query(s) .


If you really want to get deep with it, there's only one database period.
THE BIG ONE . The database with everything about everything in it.
Word is it's even got stuff in there that hasn't happened yet. It's all very spooky.
It's the only secret that everyone already knows about.

....this is some really good weed, ya'll.....


----------



## OGdriver (Feb 2, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> If you really want to get deep with it, there's only one database period.
> THE BIG ONE . The database with everything about everything in it.
> Word is it's even got stuff in there that hasn't happened yet. It's all very spooky.
> It's the only secret that everyone already knows about.
> ...


Didn't 1984 come and go?


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

OGdriver said:


> Didn't 1984 come and go?


The Americans were so terrified of 1984 that they went and built it.


----------



## OGdriver (Feb 2, 2016)

built what? ...Orwell or Van Halen?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> The Americans were so terrified of 1984 that they went and built it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> If you really want to get deep with it, there's only one database period.
> THE BIG ONE . The database with everything about everything in it.
> Word is it's even got stuff in there that hasn't happened yet. It's all very spooky.
> It's the only secret that everyone already knows about.
> ...


TheAlpha & Omega database.
I know of that one.
C.E.R.N is trying to hack it.

As the "God" particle emulates the foundation and creation of the universe . . .

They will discover,the Universe is but a cell of a larger body.
Alfa/Omega

Here,try some of THIS in your weed !
As atoms circulate within molecules,planets pattern their stars.
As above,so below.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> If you really want to get deep with it, there's only one database period.
> THE BIG ONE . The database with everything about everything in it.
> Word is it's even got stuff in there that hasn't happened yet. It's all very spooky.
> It's the only secret that everyone already knows about.
> ...


Interesting read about internet viewing material for when you are bored.
A quantum mechanics regurgitation of the ancients writings as Hermes Trismegistis , the Egyptian scribes of Toth.

Quantum is modern ancient alchemy.
I exercise my free will.
I am of no oath or group,with no guide.my right to share.I claim my right.

( one spoonful at a time)


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

mikejm said:


> Uber has a secret database of passengers who consistently low rate their drivers. The company will deny the existence of this database much less reveal what they intend to use it for. Some speculate that it is being sold to other service companies and retailers and some have suggested it is part of a marketing study or being used by behavioral scientists and sociologists. Apparently consistent low rating of service workers is symptomatic of mental illness and may be a red flag for someone with a psychopathy.


Interesting. I always figured they might have uber employees or secret agents assigned to deliberately low rate the drivers, who are trying to make the required ratings quota on certain guarantees/incentives.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> The Americans were so terrified of 1984 that they went and built it.


Ahhhh . . .the " COLD WAR"

We seeded Soviet Borders with Fundamentalist Terrorists,They seeded our borders with Radical Communist rebels to our South.

Now the entire world pays.

Never Again !

Now borders and Continents are FLOODED WITH REFUGEES they can not afford.

George Soros chuckles and waves the banner for Globalist Borderless campaign.

One hotel maid in New York can disrupt the IMF and derail domination by the " Euro".( besides changing future of leadership of France)
( even England has withdrawn from the Union now.Germany prepares to lynch Angela Merkel)
Set the Globalists back 20 years !

The Good ole Boys club.
Long live the Petro Dollar.

How could they miss the SYMBOLISM of ISIS beheading at the shore ?

How can they forget the fable of the Trojan Horse as young able bodied " REFUGEES" infiltrate ?

Yet Globalists tell us it is "POLITICALLY CORRECT" to lay down so the wolf may lick your throat . . .


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

mikejm said:


> Uber has a secret database of passengers who consistently low rate their drivers. The company will deny the existence of this database much less reveal what they intend to use it for. Some speculate that it is being sold to other service companies and retailers and some have suggested it is part of a marketing study or being used by behavioral scientists and sociologists. Apparently consistent low rating of service workers is symptomatic of mental illness and may be a red flag for someone with a psychopathy.


I've read a little on the literature of psychographics and I can put some serious credence in your story. Having worked in sales and marketing for over 30 years this sort of data would be of enormous value to marketers. Combine this personalized data with datum, which is all in the public domain and you've created a wealth of ways to target market this consumer segment. Companies like juice mobile are now mining the mobile datum every second and minute that you have your phone on and they're building your digital file. In Robert Sheers new book, They Know Everything About You: How Data-Collecting Corporations and Snooping Government Agencies are Destroying Democracy he discusses for example how companies like Uber. Take money they collect from the rider fee and their commission from you but that this is not the true value of their interaction with you. Rather its' the data that they collect from your everyday movement whether you have the app on or closed. The reason Uber is valued so dearly by Wall Street is not because its' a Taxi service but rather its' ability to track and evaluate who you are as a consumer. You are building them your life profile. You've been identified by education, income, as well as your political and social interactions. Uber in more ways than one, know more about you than you do. The more you Uber the more they know about you. Same holds true for the drivers and who knows what other data they collect about us.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Interesting. I always figured they might have uber employees or secret agents assigned to deliberately low rate the drivers, who are trying to make the required ratings quota on certain guarantees/incentives.


Why bother with that when they can just make a rating anything they want? I've been screwed a couple times by acceptance rates when I KNOW I accepted 100%.

They can lie to us about our ratings or anything else.

"Pax complained you touched them inappropriately."

"Yeah, which pax?"

"Oh, we can't tell you that. Buh-by."


----------



## OGdriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why bother with that when they can just make a rating anything they want? I've been screwed a couple times by acceptance rates when I KNOW I accepted 100%.
> 
> They can lie to us about our ratings or anything else.
> 
> ...


...or maybe get a job at CERN or become Taylor Swift on the side! (I can't believe some of these posts!) Welcome to California!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OGdriver said:


> ...or maybe get a job at CERN or become Taylor Swift on the side! (I can't believe some of these posts!) Welcome to California!!


Hey, for all we know . . .
C.E.R.N. is a steering motor to shift our orbit away from the Black Hole . . . .plays Twilight Zone music . . .

Here's a picture of a Tornado on the sun for you . . .you know ,in 2013 we narrowly missed a catastrophic level E.M.P.( electro magnetic pulse) emitted by a solar flare, that would have wiped out up to 90% of the earths population ?
( the Inuit Eskinmo elders contacted N.A.S.A. saying the stars have shifted,Global warming IS actually Polar shift,sun reversed polarity recently.)
How many know how to trap,fish,hunt,farm and make medicine from herbs ?

What you going to eat when freezers off in supermarket after 3 days?
Hurricane Katrina showed me how quick society dissolves.

Enjoy the picture.

( if you get time,research Edward Snowdens release regarding N.S.A. remote viewing' technicians and solar events . . .the more U know . . .)


----------



## OGdriver (Feb 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Hey, for all we know . . .
> C.E.R.N. is a steering motor to shift our orbit away from the Black Hole . . . .plays Twilight Zone music . . .
> 
> Here's a picture of a Tornado on the sun for you . . .you know ,in 2013 we narrowly missed a catastrophic level E.M.P.( electro magnetic pulse) emitted by a solar flare, that would have wiped out up to 90% of the earths population ?
> ...


I listen to Coast to Coast (G. Noory), too. I am NOT impressed. I am more impressed as to how long this post is a deviation AND Justin Beber's popularity!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OGdriver said:


> I listen to Coast to Coast (G. Noory), too. I am NOT impressed. I am more impressed as to how long this post is a deviation AND Justin Beber's popularity!


Starting to like Justin Biebers music


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*Passengers that consistently rate low are generally malcontent. *


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I knew it, so our rating is truly lower than it should be.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah my latest report shows 4.69 for last week. My calculations show 4.89 I don't know of any rider last week that 1* ed me or a combo of 2 or 3. Then there is my post about losing 6 trips then adding them back in, twice !!! And a week in between is missing, happens to be one of those +6 then -6 trips.

So ya, the OP has a valid point.

But more importantly the data mining is more important to the powers that be than throwing the drivers crumbs.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

They must be tracking every consistent low rater be it a driver or a pax.
Only with this kind of data they can identify abusers and maybe "fix" ratings if a pax or a driver is about to lose their access to the platform due to low ratings. However, just because they could or should use it this way Uber will not do it. They need to strive for doing the right thing and this is not quite the Uber we have known do far.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OGdriver said:


> ...or maybe get a job at CERN or become Taylor Swift on the side! (I can't believe some of these posts!) Welcome to California!!


Huh?


----------



## OGdriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes, the rating system recently is detrimental to US! I have a samsung G7 edge, capable of taking screenshots with the swipe of my hand. I start driving and swipe - firs screenshot of the day. Then I take about avg of 4-5 a day, I only drive about 4 hours avg. If I see a less than 5 star rating comparing to the last shot, I go to help and change the rating accordingly (to a 1). They used to e-mail me and ask the specifics as to WHY I reduced the PAX rating, they haven't done that in a while, I've reduced several! Maybe FUber will figure out the "driver-lives matter" and start letting us see who specifically gave the 1 or 4 rating... the PAX doesn't have to rate immediately either, whereas we cannot accept another ride unless we rate on drop-off!! So I just "try" and remember a problem PAX, send a new rating, and move on. Just my 1 cent.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

While we are talking about ratings, all of a sudden my rating got reset the other day and showed 0.. Computer problems do occur.. It got fixed in about half hour.. Here is a screenshot:


----------



## OGdriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> While we are talking about ratings, all of a sudden my rating got reset the other day and showed 0.. Computer problems do occur.. It got fixed in about half hour.. Here is a screenshot:
> View attachment 49147


HA! That's an EXCELLENT screenshot. Maybe you are in line for a transfer to Corporate FUber in San Francisco, ALL EXPENSES PAID of course!!


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> While we are talking about ratings, all of a sudden my rating got reset the other day and showed 0.. Computer problems do occur.. It got fixed in about half hour.. Here is a screenshot:
> View attachment 49147


*Same scenario here, it occurred at 3:52 pm
Not what you would expect from a tech company.*


----------



## KendoUBER (May 29, 2016)

I would much rather get the PAX's average rating given as opposed to their rating as that can easily be reset to 5.0.


----------

